# Inverted Eyelid???



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

I just noticed today that my frog has what seems to be an inverted eyelid...any suggestions as to what I should for her???

Here's a pic...its not very good...I'm working on getting another one if she comes out of hiding long enough.










Its the red area down in the left corner of her eye.


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a slightly better pic of her...










The red structure resembles something soft and slimy. Her eyelid on that eye had been looking funny the past two days but I didn't think much of it...cats and dogs and other animals close their eyelids funny sometimes with no severe consequences...


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think it's inverted...i would say it's more of an infection or irritation. 

Luke


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

It does look irritated. Any sign that your frog is rubbing its head in that area (either against something or with a leg)?

Elmo


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think so...the eye had been kind of closed looking(making her look like she was squinting out of the one eye) about 2 days ago but the redness just appeared today. Both frogs just got moved into a 20L from a 10 and she has been rather shy since then...rarely coming out. I will keep a close eye on her behavior over the course of the weekend and see if I catch her doing anything to irritate it.


----------

